# Saved a dog this weekend



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

So I went to a "Men's Retreat" with our church this weekend. It was a good time....but here's what happened. 

We were at a retreat center. On friday night this dog showed up. Everyone was asking..."who brought thier dog?!" No one knew who's dog he was....he just showed up. We asked the owner/director of the camp if he knew who's dog it was....he'd never seen it before. This dog had seen better days. He smelled, and was VERY submissive. You know the kind where you can just tell that he was beat. Everytime there was a loud noise he would cringe away from you. Also he would walk up to you and roll over on his back....  So we let him hang out with us all weekend.... He became our mascot.  Sunday morning we packed up to leave, and he was still hanging out.... I left and was half-way home when my buddy called me... "So....I'm taking the dog home..." He took him home, bathed him....several times, and took him to the vet. He has Kennel Cough, and a lacerated paw so is on some meds and will get his shots next week (per the vets suggestion to let the antibiotics work). He is such a love though....just the sweetest dog and they(vets) figure he's about 2 years old, we've no idea what breed he is. We've taken to calling him a Nigerian Razorback.  I have yet to hear him bark, and he get's along great with my buddy's lab/chow mix and thier cat. So the plan is to keep him unless any problems arise with temperment. 

Here's a few pics of him in his new home with his new daddy.....you can just see how grateful he is to have a new lease on life.... His new name is Maximus....or Max.


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

Ahh, he looks very happy with his new dad! 

Although I prefer Nigerian Razorback , he looks like a purebred Red Heeler/Australian Cattle Dog. 

Here's a picture of what they looks like...


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

It's a red Australian healer!.Nice looking dog!.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

awe, he's so cute. So glad your friend took him home. I hope everything works out. Please keep us updated....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

ID_Hannah said:


> Ahh, he looks very happy with his new dad!
> 
> Although I prefer Nigerian Razorback , he looks like a purebred Red Heeler/Australian Cattle Dog.
> 
> Here's a picture of what they looks like...


It does look just like that.... Who knew he was purebred!?!?!  Thanks.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That dog is a purebred Australian Cattle Dog with no tail.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Cattle dog was the first thing I thought too. Lucky dog! So glad you saved him!!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Cattle dog was the first thing I thought too. Lucky dog! So glad you saved him!!!


I was sure he had some cattle dog in him but wasn't sure about anything else. I haven't even had a chance to research it and you guys were all over it!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Ain't it GRAND when one is saved?!?!?!?!!? Way to go guys!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah! Nice save. Now tell your buddy he will have to be on his toes and give this dog a job or he will drive him nuts. Cattle dogs are high energy and need activity and something to make him think. Wonderful dogs, he's going to have blast with him. Agility, frisbee, herding, flyball, he can get into all kinds of really neat activities with this boy. Did the vet say how old he thinks he is?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> Yeah! Nice save. Now tell your buddy he will have to be on his toes and give this dog a job or he will drive him nuts. Cattle dogs are high energy and need activity and something to make him think. Wonderful dogs, he's going to have blast with him. Agility, frisbee, herding, flyball, he can get into all kinds of really neat activities with this boy. Did the vet say how old he thinks he is?


They're guessing about 2 years old.... He looks alot older because of the white on his face but I'm thinking that's just his coat.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That is going to be one very loyal dog. He realizes what yo have done for hime. Way to go!!!!!!!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Yup. Definitely a Cattle Dog.

So great that you guys are helping him out... but I do have to ask... Is any attempt being made to even find out if maybe he has a home? Impossible to know how the dog was treated, i.e. beaten or not, and franky, most dogs who appear that way usually do so from lack of socialization than b/c they were hit.

Super cool to offer this dog a home if he doesn't have one, but if he has a loving family who is looking for him, I think you should at least make an attempt to find it. IMO, it's not our place to decide where the dog came from and declare it an unfit situation when we don't really know. What if (GOD FORBID!) my Whippet were to get lost... and some unknowing person found her and decided she must have been starved nearly to death (b/c Whippets are thin) by someone, so therefore, that person would keep her to fatten her up and show her a good life?

Don't mean to be a buzz kill here... but it's just what I believe.

-Stephanie


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Good point Steph.... We did look some. He didn't have any tags, isn't micro chipped, and we did ask around at area shelter's to see if someone is looking for him. No response yet.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

There's a saying that these rescues find US, not the other way around. In this case, Max found your group and his new home. Way cool!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm so glad he got away from where he was living... sounds like a home I'd want to leave to (from his shying away). What a wonderful thing that he found you guys... sounds like it was divine intervention!!!! And he's absolutely beautiful to boot!!!!!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

That is wonderful that your friend took him in. That dog looks so happy to have a family. That's great that he gets along with the family too. Sounds like it was ment to be ;-)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! What a great time you must have had and what a save!!! If I remember correctly, this is the same breed of dog that won the competition for being such a smart dog. I can't remember the dogs name or the name of the television show. That dog was a whipper snapper! SKIDBOOT!!! Sorry if someone already brought this up. I'm taking a break and posting on the fly!

I think Skidboot was a mix, but here he is. He's passed on I believe.
Internet Home To The Amazing Skidboot’s Life & Legacy

Skidboot the Dog


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

What a cutie!! They are great dogs!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a great dog. I was thinking a cattle dog also. It was nice that your buddy was willing to take him home. I hope that he improves and grows confident to be more outgoing. He is a cutie.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

What a beautiful dog! So nice of your Buddy to take him in and to see that he's getting good vet care!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, everyone beat me to it LOL Definitely looks Aussie, mate! 

Very cute! Hope your buddy has lots of fun with his new bud!!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

That's great! He definitely will need lots of exercise. And be prepared for him to herd anything and everything. They need a job.....badly.....so have your friend do some research on the breed, and try to get him involved in something that will keep him occupied and happy.

Good job you guys!


----------



## gotgoldens (Mar 2, 2007)

I think it is great when men rescue animals. Alot of men I know wouldnt bring the poor boy home. They would have just shooed him away. Thank your buddy for being such a great guy.


----------



## charchan's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

He is a sweet looking guy! I love it when I see story like this, so glad he didn't go unnoticed! Way to go!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

He is so cute! The poor baby. I hate the thought of animals running around like that. That is great that your friend took him in. Nice job guys, maybe now this poor dog will have the kind of life he deserves to have.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

saw the picture and he looks like my neighbours austrailian cattle dog they are lovely dogs my neighbours is as dopey as my golden they make a right pair when we walk together


----------



## ninjuh (Oct 28, 2007)

Good looking dog, I especially like the 3rd photo.


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

i think its great that you guys gave that sweet fella a shot at a better life. He's a handsome dog!


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

What a good looking fella. Good on ya for rescuing him.

Julie


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

Good work, Jeremy!

Maybe he can be "the mascot" again at the next Men's retreat!?!

I hope it all works out for this dog. 

Lisa W


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Great weekend for you and the dog! He sure is cute!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

A few more pics of the "mascot" dog sent to me by his new daddy...

Just chillin'....









at the playground...









in the yard with big sister (Darby lab/chow)


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is really cute and looks like he is fitting in perfectly with his new family.


----------

